# What to plant for privacy screen?



## The_Sandman_454 (May 10, 2007)

My property is bordered by two roads, and I have electric lines overhead along both roads as well. What I want is a recommendation of what I can plant that will fill in nicely to provide privacy for the house/yard along both roads to some extent, but yet not exceed perhaps 10-15' high so as to interfere with the overhead power lines. I think I would prefer suggestions of the evergreen variety, but anything is better than looking right into the neighbor's house, and any passers by on the roads, even if it doesn't provide as much of a screen in winter... The property is in Midland county, Michigan if that is helpful to anybody.

(Sorry if this is the wrong section to ask this in)


----------



## kennertree (May 10, 2007)

I would plant a holly tree, there are many cultivars that will work and not get too high. You can grow hollys just about anywhere.


----------



## elmnut (May 11, 2007)

Look into Honeysuckle, Mock Orange, Privet, Osage orange, Barberry, Arborvitae, Choke cherry, Hemlock, Burning bush, and Japanese tree lilac. Hope this helps.


----------



## l2edneck (May 11, 2007)

Viburnum grows well and quick here,not sure on hardiness.

(Gawd' im so uninformed):bang:


----------



## lxt (May 16, 2007)

good topic, I too am looking for good screening tree`s not for privacy as for keeping down the overgrowth in rear of property. I was thinkin spruce/pine however we get alot of what they call micro bursts(high wind) in my area, so the above might not be a real good choice.

theres woods in the rear of what is to be planted so the bottom skirt of the chosen specie,I would like to be able to view the wildlife under or through if this makes any sense. any ideas? 

thanks LXT.


----------



## Kate Butler (May 16, 2007)

*privacy screen*



elmnut said:


> Look into Honeysuckle, Mock Orange, Privet, Osage orange, Barberry, Arborvitae, Choke cherry, Hemlock, Burning bush, and Japanese tree lilac. Hope this helps.



Honeysuckle (shrub types) are fine bloomers, but tend to insect damage later in the season and are VERY AGGRESSIVE seeders. Some states no longer allow them to be sold or distributed for this reason. This same applies to barberries (berberis) and burning bush (euonymous). Check with your state extension service before considering these plants.

Privet tends to 'legginess' in the far North and requires selective pruning on an annual basis.

Chokecherry and mock orange could work (although deiciduous), both will max out at 15'-20' in the North. Chokecherry is more likely to look treelike, where mock orange tends to shrubbiness (multiple stems). If this is the look you prefer, I'd go with lots of lilacs with different colors and bloomtimes - magnificent. Don't believe that "Miss Kim" is a genetic dwarf. I have one that's 10'-12' and (I hope) will stop putting on height one of these years.

Japanese tree lilac (Syringa reticulata) maxes out at about 35' in the North and would require pruning every couple of years to keep out of the wires. I have one directly under wires and this has been my experience.

Arbs and hemlocks will get too large without pruning, and I don't know about Osage orange (doesn't grow here - Zone 3). Although you might be able to find some dwarf forms of one or the other.

Forgot to mention a STUNNING red form of chokecherry called "Canada Red". Also. there are some remarkable dwarf forms of green and blue spruces, but they are slow growing and will not give you the cover you want for many years. Good luck.


----------



## elmnut (May 23, 2007)

Kate Butler said:


> Honeysuckle (shrub types) are fine bloomers, but tend to insect damage later in the season and are VERY AGGRESSIVE seeders. Some states no longer allow them to be sold or distributed for this reason. This same applies to barberries (berberis) and burning bush (euonymous). Check with your state extension service before considering these plants.
> 
> Privet tends to 'legginess' in the far North and requires selective pruning on an annual basis.
> 
> ...



What was I thinking?


----------



## huskydave (May 23, 2007)

I like cedar for this application but it will need trimming in time. just a sugestion. It will take many years to reach 15 feet but will fill out quickly and other than keeping and eye on snow buildup in winter are very low maintainance.


----------



## jrparbor04 (May 26, 2007)

try planting outside the utility that will not interfere with the lines


----------



## kevinj (May 26, 2007)

Pyramidal Arborvitae grow real nice as as a living fence.
If deer are a problem in your area, there are some good repellants
available.


----------

